
Defend America, One Laptop at a Time - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/02/opinion/02goldsmith.html
======
cdw
How does one use "legal liability or tax breaks to motivate manufacturers —
especially makers of operating systems" to alter the actions of open source
developers? If someone looses revenue as a result of the Debian key
vulnerability do you hold the Debian foundation liable? How about the
volunteer programmer that altered the OpenSSL implementation? That doesn't
seem workable.

Also, "mandating minimum computer security standards and by requiring Internet
service providers to deny or delay Internet access to computers that fall
below these standards" means that Comcast is going to be disconnecting an
awful lot of not very technically savvy folks. This doesn't seem likely to
play well in the proverbial Peoria.

